# Honeywell digital thermostat



## Brothaman18 (Jun 15, 2015)

My old thermostat is a carrier heat system control, contains Mercury and is a bit out dated. So, we picked up a digital Honeywell touchscreen and came across a problem when following the directions on where wires go. The old one has a wire labeled "P" and the "L" wire is just a loop off of the "E". Any suggestions?


----------



## Brothaman18 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is what the booklet says


----------



## Evolvehuman (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a new thermastat does anyone know how to wire this


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Brothaman: Red to R, Orange to O, Green to G, White to E/Aux, Yellow to Y, The wire going to C on the old sub base will go to C on the new one(can't tell what color it is). You don't need the jumper between L and E/Aux. P… I've never seen it hooked up. I can't find anything that show what it does. 

Evolvehuman: Y is for the compressor use yellow. G is for the indoor fan use green. Y1 is is first stage cooling. It will go to Y in the condensing unit. Y2 is second stage cooling. If you only have 1 stage, disregard, otherwise it will go to Y2 in the condensing unit. Rc and Rh are jumpered together and is the 24 v, use Red. W1 is second stage heat, use white. W2/O is for the reversing valve if you have a heat pump, use orange. If it's not a heat pump this is you second stage heat. W1 is first stage heat if you have gas or electric heat. Your thermostat should have jumpers/dip switches/ or programing to make the terminals work the way they need to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Evolvehuman (Jun 23, 2015)

No power to the thermastat!!. I got power to the thermastat putting y1 (yellow) to 24c but the a/c compressor does not turn on


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Evolvehuman said:


> No power to the thermastat!!. I got power to the thermastat putting y1 (yellow) to 24c but the a/c compressor does not turn on


Does the contactor for the compressor close? If not, do you have 24v making it though the hp and lp switches?


----------



## Evolvehuman (Jun 23, 2015)

To complex Charlie, all I know is my old thermastat works with the system, like you said the connections should be the new one does not, I'm thinking just to raise common?, but if I did all that work would it work?


----------

